# Are carts getting to the UK ok?



## woffle99 (Oct 27, 2010)

So since the big hoo-ha earlier this year with the court case against flash carts, can anyone confirm whether carts are still being recieved OK in the UK when ordered from ShopTemp (or anywhere else for that matter) or are customs intercepting them (and if they are, what do they do - just destroy them or do they send the police round to kick in your front door, beat you up and steall all your gear?)

My DSTT is no longer being supported, so I could really do with an AceKard or the like, but I don't want to splash the cash if it will never make it, or worse, put me on some kind of copyright mafia sh!t list.


----------



## Dter ic (Oct 27, 2010)

carts from shoptemp should get though customs, i think due to the fact that they ill label as a a ds/gaming accessory not staing the obvious.


----------



## Stewy12 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll let you know when/if mine arrives, only ordered it last Thursday though so will take a while yet. I can't see a problem, I doubt customs are goint to be opening every little jiffy bag that comes from China.........


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I maybe from the US, but I know alot of people from the UK and this question gets asked a lot. So far I have heard, yes it is just fine and quite painless shipping a flashcard from Shoptemp to the UK.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 27, 2010)

I got mine just fine. Took about a week.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 27, 2010)

They usually get through customs fine, they mark the package as things like "Gift" or "Memory adapter".
I've ordered a couple of flashcarts since the UK ban on flashcarts, mind you that's on selling flashcarts from within the country.


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> it is just fine and quite painless *shitting* a flashcard from Shoptemp to the UK.



I would think it would be quite painful to shit a flashcard in china and propel it towards the U.K. 

But really, you sohuld be fine. Just don't yell "HEY LOOK I HAVE A FLASHCARD BITCHES!" as soon as you get it.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 28, 2010)

Instead of marking flash carts as other things, they should hassle customs with marking other things as flash carts!

Custom person one: Hey what does flashcart mean?
Custom person two: It's one of dem illegal packages, open it up!
Custom Person one: WTF, its a toy frog
Custom person two: DOOOOOOHHHHH


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 28, 2010)

personuser said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least I am not the only one with a typo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it would be quite hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could shit flashcards, then I wouldn't have to pay so much for them.


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO xD thats a funny quote .... i live in the U.S California so..... i dont really know if they are banned or marks as an "ok"


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 28, 2010)

xXVisionZXx said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flashcards should go there with no problem. I shipped mine all the way to Massachusetts with no problem, I am pretty sure most places that don't rip open your mail and check it should have to peoblems.


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 28, 2010)

No probs here, i'm just about to put another order in.


----------



## woffle99 (Oct 28, 2010)

That's cool - thanks for all the replies. I've been trying to find out whether the case was purely about people importing for re-sale within the UK and didn't actually affect private buyers or whether it covers anyone importing into the UK for whatever reason, but I've not been able to find any definitive info one way or the other.


----------



## MillyWormold (Nov 5, 2010)

Just received 2 new cards from ShopTemp, 5 days after placing order. But I had no idea they were banned here. That would explain why TechWizad never answered my emails.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 5, 2010)

As long as you don't sell flashcart within UK, it should be fine.

On second thought didn't ShopTemp processed its order on UK and ship it out on Hong Kong?


----------

